# You Know We Like to Drink With Our Cigars



## BlastFusion1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Who Says It Has To Be Expensive?

CigarPlace.biz Presents their Latest Blog Article

"Six Best Bourbons, Ryes, and Whiskeys Under $30"

The working man's elixir. Served in barns, barbecue joints, and boozing establishments across America for hundreds of years. It should always be strong, smoky, and a little sweet. But never too pricey.

Of course, we're talking about bourbon. And rye. And whiskey. And seeking some guidance on the best bottles to be bought for 30 bucks or less, the Cigar Place crew recently solicited six favorites from Rob Stone, the cocktail manager at Slows Bar-B-Q in Detroit.

An expert in the boozy arts with years and years of bar-slinging experience, Mr. Stone previously plied his trade at the now-defunct Talula Restaurant on Miami Beach before moving cross-country to Denver, where he logged time as general manager at Colt & Gray and Ste. Ellie.

On what makes a fine bourbon, Rob says: "Balance. I don't like a bourbon to be too sweet. It needs some spice and other nuances."

He also insists the strong stuff doesn't need to be expensive to be good. "An older, higher-priced bourbon or rye or whiskey might be a little smoother with some deeper flavors. But that doesn't mean you can't get the same kind of enjoyment out of a lower-priced bottle made by a solid, perhaps lesser-known distiller. It's really easy to overspend. But there's just no reason to drop big money, unless you're a bourbon nerd who's chasing some Colonel Taylor or Pappy Van Winkle."

In that spirit of saving cash while still drinking well (and often), here are Mr. Stone's best bourbons, ryes, and whiskeys under $30.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll also add Bulliet is delicious and cheap.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Like cigars, everyone has different tastes when it comes to liquor. Drink what you like and can afford.


----------



## BlastFusion1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Scap said:


> I'll also add Bulliet is delicious and cheap.


Bulleit is pretty fantastic for the price. I have a bottle in my liquor cabinet at the moment. I've also found that I enjoy a maple bourbon called Cooper's Mark. It's super sweet, almost like maple syrup.


----------



## BlastFusion1 (Apr 29, 2011)

NormH3 said:


> Like cigars, everyone has different tastes when it comes to liquor. Drink what you like and can afford.


This is sage advice. Some of us can only afford these under $30 bottles... some can only afford the Under $40 bottles some can afford the best and some of us are lucky enough to have r/cigars and Puff friends that share the very best with them in bombs and trades.


----------



## ThatOneDog (Jun 24, 2013)

Some of these look downright tasty. Definitely going to have to hit up the liquor store after work and see if I can find one or two of these for the weekend.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been a fan of Drambuie for 40 years...it goes so well with cigars and aids in holding the finish that I rarely drink other spirits. It's a little on the high price but so worth it. I sip it and usually drink about 3 to 4 ounces with a cigar. ..that allows me to see the front door of Heaven.


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

Buffalo Trace bourbon for $25.

Not too sweet, nor overly spicy, but a nice well rounded bourbon.


----------



## KeefG (Dec 26, 2016)

I don't know how available it is around the country, but since i'm close to Chicago FEW Bourbon and their Rye are amazing. they also have this dark gin called barrel aged and it is great to sip like a whiskey. it's my new favorite vice


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

FMichael said:


> Buffalo Trace bourbon for $25.
> 
> Not too sweet, nor overly spicy, but a nice well rounded bourbon.


I second buffalo trace. Such a great bourbon for the price. Eagle rare is right up there with it also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Been a fan of Drambuie for 40 years...it goes so well with cigars and aids in holding the finish that I rarely drink other spirits. It's a little on the high price but so worth it. I sip it and usually drink about 3 to 4 ounces with a cigar. ..that allows me to see the front door of Heaven.


Looks great, going to pick up a bottle!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Been a fan of Drambuie for 40 years...it goes so well with cigars and aids in holding the finish that I rarely drink other spirits. It's a little on the high price but so worth it. I sip it and usually drink about 3 to 4 ounces with a cigar. ..that allows me to see the front door of Heaven.


Is the 15 year a good choice? What's the best in your opinion?


----------

